# Is it OK to use non snowboarding gear for snowboarding?



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

I did see some snowboarding specific Burton stuff at REI, but it was like 600$ for just the pants and jacket. So next year that would be another 600$. Too much.
And some North Face stuff, which was like 500$. 

I went to Dick's later and I saw the North Face snowboard pants, which I did not get because they were super thin and instead got some thicker Columbia ones with this heat tech. 
So I ended up buying all my stuff there.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't let the resort employees know. You'll get thrown off the mountain for improper equipment. No refund or nothing, they'll just boot your ass.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

As long as it's waterproof and can keep you warm then sure. Just make sure the pants legs are wide enough for the boots.


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

Currently putting it on.

The first layer is super warm. That's good. The shirt is tight, but not overly tight. 
The pants however, are super tight. Is it supposed to be like this?

I will ask further questions later. It's waterproof.

Thanks guys


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

SnowPenguin said:


> Currently putting it on.
> 
> The first layer is super warm. That's good. The shirt is tight, but not overly tight.
> The pants however, are super tight. Is it supposed to be like this?
> ...


Hey man, it's preference. I like my SB pants loose and baggy but some dudes like tight nut huggers. Also I get them usually much larger so that I can wear butt pads or knee pads, again all personal preference.


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks! I like it like this. It will stretch out.

I know how to board. I'm good at longboarding, I don't think I'll fall that much. The pain will teach me to not screw up next time lol

So my outer pants and outer jacket are actually a bit baggy. Not sure if it is supposed to be like this. Currently toasting myself as I am writing this in my room.

I'll link a video showing how loose or tight they are. I'm in my old room, excuse the dinosaurs on the walls please lol


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I wear my snowboarding gear damn near snow gangster baggy. I hate anything restrictive while I'm riding


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

Lol, thanks man.

My jacket is pretty cool it's super warm but it has two layers. An outer layer that's like a rain jacket, and an inner layer that is fluffy. Together they are super warm. When I take the outer layer out it's not as baggy.

For the pants, they are just right. They fit right over the boots perfectly.

So it's warm, un-restrictive, and pretty light. 

Happy with my purchase. It's also my first year, and me being 13 I cannot spend 600$ on pants and jacket.

So I'm satisfied. I even found goggles that fit over my glasses.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Don't take the tags off yet. It sounds like your pants are too tight. I prefer a loose pant like ekb18c and also being able to moves my legs freely. Since you are just starting I would get a pair of 686 Smarty cargo pants. You may be spending some time on your butt and those pants have a removable inner layer, so they will keep you warm. Google search them and find the best deal if you like them.

Here is a link to some On Sale 686 Smarty Cargo Snowboard Pants 2016

As far as your Jacket, snow jackets are nice since they usually have a powder skirt which helps keep snow out, whereas your Colombia may not. Also, you want a jacket that is fairly long as well to keep out the cold and again the snow. Everything should have at least a 10,000 mm waterproof rating. Good luck and have fun this season.


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

MMSlasher said:


> Don't take the tags off yet. It sounds like your pants are too tight. I prefer a loose pant like ekb18c and also being able to moves my legs freely. Since you are just starting I would get a pair of 686 Smarty cargo pants. You may be spending some time on your butt and those pants have a removable inner layer, so they will keep you warm. Google search them and find the best deal if you like them.
> 
> Here is a link to some On Sale 686 Smarty Cargo Snowboard Pants 2016
> 
> As far as your Jacket, snow jackets are nice since they usually have a powder skirt which helps keep snow out, whereas your Colombia may not. Also, you want a jacket that is fairly long as well to keep out the cold and again the snow. Everything should have at least a 10,000 mm waterproof rating. Good luck and have fun this season.


Don't think my columbia has a powder skirt.
However the rating is a 10,000 mm so it should be good to go!

Maybe I should return the jacket for something with a powder skirt and pants for something like 25,0000 mm?


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I agree. You will probably want baggy pants for layering and maneuverability. Plus you may want to add knee pads or other protection at some point. If the pants just fit over your boots they might be too tight and rip? 
The jacket sounds nice...I do like a snowboard specific jacket for the snow gaiter and zippered vents. 
PM me photos of you want. I love clothes 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Back in the day before everyone seemed to have everything you should have seen the shit people skied/snowboarded in. Circa 1995 I had a friend from Kentucky come up and we headed up to Stowe. He had Jeans and a black trenchcoat.

Growing up we'd spend the whole day outside actually playing in the snow all wearing our jackets and pants that were KMart blue light specials.

Don't get me wrong, depending where you are and when it is weather conditions can be pretty hard and you definitely want to be prepared. But for a lot of people they can get by fairly well just dressing with what they have to survive the winter. There is a huge difference in what you need between 0F and mid 20s.


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

I saw someone boarding with an open trenchcoat and it looked cool as


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

Ok. So I found out that my Columbia does have that waist thing to prevent snow from going in. Cool.

And you guys are correct. I don't need nothing fancy, especially since I'm growing very quickly. 

The jacket has Omni-Tech (you guys can google it, but it basically looks like silver with black dots. A sort of very light metalic feel to it) so when I put up my hand toward it, it's cold at first but I can feel it warming up really fast.

100% sure this isn't marketing jumbo. Happy I got it.

Going out into the snow tomorrow, I can't wait! Trying jumps first

EDIT: As for the temps, it's Minnesota and it gets to ball freezing temp here. Right now we got over a foot of snow. We actually got snow in November, the 15th or sometime near that. About a foot as well. Melted since then and came back today.


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

Good. Best to have a snow skirt I think. Unless you're confident enough to rock the trench coat!


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

haha! Trench coat seems pretty bad ass. Maybe one day...


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

SnowPenguin said:


> Don't think my columbia has a powder skirt.
> However the rating is a 10,000 mm so it should be good to go!
> 
> Maybe I should return the jacket for something with a powder skirt and pants for something like 25,0000 mm?


Your Jacket it probably good. If you are resort riding, most of the time you won't need 25,000mm.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Columbia is the official state of texas ski and snowboard outerwear company. You will be ok


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

That's awesome.

Even if it wasn't, I would rather have it over North Face because it's super warm and comfy


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sounds like you are all set! As long as you are warm and comfortable and have some growing room you are all set.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

So I could not go out tosnowboard yesterday nor today because of me being sick and homework.

So, I have this huge hill that is a few feet from my house. And it's covered in 10 inch snow. 

So what do I do? I grab some old boots, khakis, and jacket with my old board I rode 5 years ago. 
And I bombed the hill. It was lots of fun. The powder float was sick.

But the board barely reached to my chest, which is the length of my longboard. So it worked. 

That got me thinking, how am I supposed to ride a board that goes up to my mouth? I am not used to it at all!


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Tssh... There're some boards that are taller then you... Even if you're 6ft5.









But to ride this, you need a at least $500 jacket...


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

You will adjust really quickly, and you will see how much better it is.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

SnowPenguin said:


> So I could not go out tosnowboard yesterday nor today because of me being sick and homework.
> 
> So, I have this huge hill that is a few feet from my house. And it's covered in 10 inch snow.
> 
> ...


This is so awesome!!!!!! If I did this my kids and husband would really question my sanity lol. But when you are a teenager it is just so so awesome! I love your energy!!!!


----------



## SnowPenguin (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks 
I was just so eager to try it out. First time in a few years, so glad to be back in this sport!


----------

